# Surge in the compressor



## AbuMaha (23 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته....

بصراحه عندي معلومات بسيطة عن السيرج حاب اشاركمم فيها وفي نفس الوقت ابي الي ممكن يضيف لاستفساراتي ...

السيرج كنظريه مافهمتها الى الان وقاعد ادور معلومات عنه والموضوع هذا جزء من البحث واذا لقيت معلومات راح اضيفها طبعا

لكن شلون يحصل السيرج انا بقولكم السيرج يحصل لما يكون الفلو الي داخل للكمبرسر الي هو الضاغط اقل من حد معين في الحاله هذي يحصل السيرج وطبعا لقيت تعريف في احد الكتب يقول ان السيرج يحص عندما يكون DP في الكمبرسر اكبر من ال DP الي يقدر عليه الكمبرسر وطبعا الشي هذي يحصل عندما يكون الفلو flow قليل الي داخل على الكمبرسر..

طيعا السيرج يسبب مشاكل كبيره جدا وكلما كان الفلو الي داخل اقل بكثير من المطلوب يكون السيرج اكبر في الكمبرسر.. 

ويسبب بعد نويز ازعاج في بعض الاحيان ويسبب اهتزازات فيبريشن والمعروف ان الحركه axialy على الشفت الناتجه من السيرج تسبب مشاكل في الثرست بيرنق يعني مشكله كبيره جدا...

والحل عادتا يكون بكنترول سستم وهو انتي سيرج antisurge وهو يكون مكون من فلو ترانسميتر وفلو كنترولر وتمبرتشر ترانسميتر وبرشر ترانسميتر بحيث لو قل الفلو في السكشن يعني الي داخل على الكمبرسر يكون فيه سيركلشن فالف في الوتلت من الكمبرسر يدخل فلو اضافي يعوض النقص..

والحين بعد هذا اتمنى من الي عنده معلومات عن النظريه هذي شيصير داخل الكمبرسر في حالت السيرج وكيف تتكون الفورسس ياليت شرح والله لاني قاعد ادور الان وحاب اعرف

ابو مها


----------



## marine_eng (23 أغسطس 2007)

tamam 100 100


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (24 أغسطس 2007)

الأخ ابو مها .

تحياتي .

اطلع على الرابط التالي ربما قد يكون ذو فائدة .

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=40416

البغدادي


----------



## AbuMaha (24 أغسطس 2007)

شكرى محمد نورى قال:


> الاخ م.محمد عبد الفتاح .
> 
> تحية طيبة .
> 
> ...


 
هذي الاجابة الي كنت ابيها بالذات النقطه الاولى وهي رجعت الغاز في التجاه المعاكس واعتقد هي السبب الرئيسي للفورسس الي تحدث شكرا ماقصرت 
ابو مها


----------



## ahmed malik (23 سبتمبر 2010)

موضوع شيق وفقك الله واعانك


----------



## م محمد حمدى السيد (24 أبريل 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## E Engineer (25 أبريل 2011)

بالتوفيق جميعا و مشكورين


----------



## naguib_tito (26 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا


----------



## البتنونى (20 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mr-azzoz (20 ديسمبر 2011)

مــا هو dp ? ومشكور على المعلومه ..


----------

